# Bay Area Paint Shops



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Anyone know of a paint shop in the bay that won't cost an arm and a leg? I'm going to try my hand at a lugged top tube replacement and I'll need new paint if I don't mess it up. 

Sorry if this has been asked before but I tried search and nothing came up.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Rick at D&D cycles in san lorenzo does wet paint. several area builders have used him. their number is 510-278-2976. if you have to ship out the frame, you can send it anywhere. I just used velocolour in toronto and the shipping to there wasn't any more then shipping to san lorenzo who i had also used in the last year or so - and i just live within a couple hours of san lorenzo.


----------



## zott28 (May 8, 2007)

Thanks I'll give them a call.


----------



## hdnoise (Apr 18, 2003)

*D&D is primo*

Excellent work, fair price, can do braze on etc. on steel, maybe other mods too. Ask.


----------

